# used my bird 788ci for the first



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

out on berlin 5am, wow that color screen is great, so far I love this unit, just learning. I did find top speed on my boat gps says 43mph, and I still had some throtle left, thats way to fast for me.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i see you got out and playing with your new toys dont hold that pony back jim shes been locked up all winter let her run w/o,did that 788 find the eyes for ya,good luck markfish


----------

